# Gorva 125b



## chongmagic (Jun 25, 2020)

The wall around the 125B Gorva enclosures is thicker than normal 125B, I have found that the Blue Shoe Gai Pan board will not fit unless you were to narrow the sides of the enclosure. Just posting this as an FYI.


----------



## Cybercow (Jun 30, 2020)

Actually, the Gorva C65 enclosure (Gorva's nearest neighbor to the 125B is a wee bit smaller than a 125B. The walls are the same thickness. A Gorva C65 is 60.8mm wide, 119.7mm long and 39mm deep (exterior dimensions). The 125B enclosure is 66.5mm wide, 121.9mm long and 38.5mm deep (exterior dimensions).


----------



## untamedfrontier (Jul 1, 2020)

Bummer, those Gorva's are super nice


----------



## BeeSharp (Jul 6, 2020)

where are y'all buying the Gorva's?


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 6, 2020)

Love My Switches and Small Bear both stock them.

EDIT: Only SBE carries the 125B equivalent. LMS only has the 1590BB.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven’t tried them yet but will soon enough, Gorva is out of Vancouver and I’m not far from them at all.


----------



## Cybercow (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's a build done in a white C90 Gorva enclosure. It is just a couple millimetres smaller than a BB enclosure.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 14, 2020)

I used a C90 on my latest build (Paragon) as well, it looks really slick:






						Paragon (KoT)
					

Just finished building the Paragon It sounds incredible! It's going straight into my board for sure. The decal is a little misaligned, but oh well, I'm more worried about how it sounds, and that I can't complain about!



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## hybridpi (Sep 20, 2021)

Yea I’m trying to use a c65 for the sea horse and I had to grind down the inside of the for a a bit to squeeze the pcb in there. I’m going to wire it up today to see if it works, but in the future I’m definitely going to check the pcb size before I just assume something made for a 125b will fit.


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 20, 2021)

I've got a bunch of the c65s and c90s on hand, but I've been leaning more and more towards the 1590BBS and 125b recently.

Partially because they're cheaper and make for a less painful fuckup with the CNC, but also because...just...oof.  The smaller dimensions can really catch ya off guard.  There are a few of the pedal PCB boards that don't fit...

Which is too bad, cause otherwise they're great enclosures.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 20, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> I've got a bunch of the c65s and c90s on hand, but I've been leaning more and more towards the 1590BBS and 125b recently.
> 
> Partially because they're cheaper and make for a less painful fuckup with the CNC, but also because...just...oof.  The smaller dimensions can really catch ya off guard.  There are a few of the pedal PCB boards that don't fit...
> 
> Which is too bad, cause otherwise they're great enclosures.


I bought one gorva enclosure for the duocast but I disliked the smaller dimensions and the textured finish. I went with a 1590bbs instead. And the cost. Yeesh, no thanks


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 20, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I bought one gorva enclosure for the duocast but I disliked the smaller dimensions and the textured finish. I went with a 1590bbs instead. And the cost. Yeesh, no thanks



I gotta admit that a few of the gorvas I've got are the chameleon paint...

Ooooohhhh.....shiny....


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Sep 20, 2021)

I've been able to make my one gorva build fit by sanding the edges of the pcb and angling it slightly. double check dimensions on them always because messing one of those up is a costly mistake.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 23, 2021)

I got some Gorvas last time I ordered amp parts from Antique Electronics - tubesandmore.com


----------

